# PAINTED DASH BOARD



## skinnythepmp (Dec 30, 2003)

I HAVE AN 81 CHEVY TRUCK W/ THE OLD CRACKED UP WEATHER BEATEN DASH I SCUFFED IT UP PUT FIBERGLASS ON IT AND COVERED IT WITH BONDO MY QUESTION IS HOW DO I GET THE REAL SHINY LOOK LIKE THEM BOYS DO WITH SPEAKER BOXES ?

ANY GOOD IDEA WOULD BE APPRECIATED ALL BULLSHIT WILL BE CONSIDERED BULLSHIT !! :machinegun:


----------



## stankin85 (Oct 14, 2002)

well, if you want the nice smooth look you have a good start. the only thing is if your dash is going to flex and/or be touched alot you might want to finish it in "fiber-flex" they sell it on-line for like 50.00 a jug. but if your dash is just stationary, then your good.

first make sure you have all the dents and cracks completly covered.
second wet sand with 300 grit.
third wet sand with 600, then 1000, then 2000. 

make sure any imperfections are completly covered, if not fill in with bondo and repeat.

primer, then 2-5 coats of paint. then wet sand with 2000 grit, then clear.
trust me it's well worth it, but it's a shit load of WET SANDING. HERE ARE PICS OF MINE AFTER I FINISHED IT.


----------



## Payasomm (Jul 29, 2002)

that looks awesome


----------



## 306caddy (Oct 10, 2003)

what a waste of a dash. the letters suck, especially the last N in clown'N


----------



## stankin85 (Oct 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 306caddy_@Jan 15 2004, 03:51 PM
> *what a waste of a dash. the letters suck, especially the last N in clown'N*


 Payasomm thanks for the props.

and 306 caddy, i have more time and cash in my damn dash than you do in your whole fuckin car! wait do you even have a car newb?

anyways my dash was flexi-coated, thin layer of fiber glass, then flexi-coated again, then sanded for 2 days before i even thought about putting primer on it. after the primer came more sanding, then primer again, then paint, then more paint, then sanding, then more paint, then airbrushed, then cleared with 4 coats!

sad isn't it.....my fuckin dash is better painted than you car!!

next time ask sombody newbie! :uh:


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stankin85+Jan 15 2004, 07:23 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (stankin85 @ Jan 15 2004, 07:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--306caddy_@Jan 15 2004, 03:51 PM
> *what a waste of a dash. the letters suck, especially the last N in clown'N*


Payasomm thanks for the props.

and 306 caddy, i have more time and cash in my damn dash than you do in your whole fuckin car! wait do you even have a car newb?

anyways my dash was flexi-coated, thin layer of fiber glass, then flexi-coated again, then sanded for 2 days before i even thought about putting primer on it. after the primer came more sanding, then primer again, then paint, then more paint, then sanding, then more paint, then airbrushed, then cleared with 4 coats!

sad isn't it.....my fuckin dash is better painted than you car!!

next time ask sombody newbie! :uh:[/b][/quote]
it still wont hop :biggrin:


----------



## stankin85 (Oct 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollin low in a grand prix+Jan 15 2004, 09:43 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rollin low in a grand prix @ Jan 15 2004, 09:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it still wont hop :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
i'm workin on that as we speak. i just ordered my 2 1/2 tons and the 3rd pump :0 just 48 volts....but i intend on clown'N :biggrin:

see you at showdown 04'


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

i like the dashboard job you go done there stankin but im not feeling that jester at all....looks like a prison tatt


----------



## stankin85 (Oct 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Jan 15 2004, 10:33 PM
> *i like the dashboard job you go done there stankin but im not feeling that jester at all....looks like a prison tatt*


lol lol well thats a first! lol

i like it, but i agree it needs a little color. to each his own. 

here are some closer pics..





























Last edited by stankin85 at Jan 16 2004, 12:31 AM


----------



## stankin85 (Oct 14, 2002)

If you guys hate the hood, the you'll really hate the trunk! lol


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

Fuck what they say, hommie! The dash is Fresh-2-Death...


----------



## stankin85 (Oct 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by northcoastrida_@Jan 16 2004, 02:09 AM
> *Fuck what they say, hommie! The dash is Fresh-2-Death...*


 thanks cuz. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## 2919 (Aug 25, 2003)

that looks cool.... some haters in here :uh:


----------



## stankin85 (Oct 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low s-10_@Jan 16 2004, 05:00 PM
> *that looks cool.... some haters in here :uh:*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

it all is straight


----------



## stankin85 (Oct 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64_@Jan 16 2004, 10:06 PM
> *it all is straight*


 thanks :thumbsup: i glad someone likes it besides me. :biggrin:


----------



## 91lacdeville (May 21, 2002)




----------



## skinnythepmp (Dec 30, 2003)

Thanks for the response your shit looks good i'm sending you mine tomorrow fuck all that sanding didn't know what i was getting into

:biggrin:


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

that is hot to def


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

I see better airbrushing at the flea market.


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

All that air brushing makes the car look ghetto


----------



## skinnythepmp (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Apr 1 2004, 07:38 PM
> *All that air brushing makes the car look ghetto*


 :uh:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

dont worry about it some are gonna love it some are gonna hate it, i like it , its i different , much props...


----------



## skinnythepmp (Dec 30, 2003)

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

i like it...i think its pimpin...prolly would have been better if you didnt do as much as you did (airbrushing) but still you did a good job... but wit the hoppin, i thought that the rear be up more, not fully dumped to get that high 

just a little constructive criticizm(lol spelling)


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skinnythepmp_@Apr 15 2004, 10:15 PM
> *:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:*


 what the hell was that?? i complimented his work.... :twak:


----------



## skinnythepmp (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty+Apr 17 2004, 09:26 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CadillacRoyalty @ Apr 17 2004, 09:26 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--skinnythepmp_@Apr 15 2004, 10:15 PM
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:*


what the hell was that?? i complimented his work.... :twak:[/b][/quote]
that aint my work i just started the post that's someone else's dash


----------



## veto213 (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Apr 17 2004, 10:07 AM
> *i like it...i think its pimpin...prolly would have been better if you didnt do as much as you did (airbrushing) but still you did a good job... but wit the hoppin, i thought that the rear be up more, not fully dumped to get that high
> 
> just a little constructive criticizm(lol spelling)*


 yea, i said the same shit when i went and picked it up. :biggrin: but i guess i can live with it. thanks for the props everybody. :thumbsup:


----------



## 306caddy (Oct 10, 2003)

i still stand by my comment that you ruined your dash, that airbrush work is terrible.
and don't front on my car. its a 97 cadillac sts.


----------

